# my wee girl is gone



## tia wuffy dog (Feb 5, 2009)

Tia, my wee girl had to be put to sleep on 31 jan, after only finding out 2 weeks before that she had lymphoma.
Tia was a bernese mountain dog black lab cross, who looked like a smaller bernese, but pure black, apart from a tiny white bit on her bib, and white bit on her chin with black fluffy ears, and the most waggly tail ever, that went round and round or side to side depending on who she was talking to, listening to or watching.fluffy feet and the perfect white teeth, and a nature that Id never seen before, she was helpful, when I was ill and passed out, she'd bark, and get her daddy to come up stairs where I was, would lick my tears when I cried, kept me warm when I was cold, and cheered me up when I was down, and was of course the one person in the world I could talk to, she'd sit there listening to ever word I said, she could understand perfectly, and the head would go to the side, or the ears would go up and down as needed, I miss her so much and Im sore with aching so much I would do anything to have my wee girl back, for 5 minutes more I would do anything, just to see those big brown eyes and hear her feet on the floor, have the kitchen floor soaking with water when she had a drink, hear snore in bed at night, hear her bark when she was asking me for a biscuit, just 5 minutes to give her another cuddle, to tell her how much I miss her, to play with her in the snow and see her running around like an idiot, today is the worst day so far, since saturday its not been real, like a bad dream that I cant wake up from, no matter how hard I try, my youngest child misses her so much, and its so hard to keep strong in front of the kids, and although we have her here buried int he garden in one of her favourite spots, its just not right, and I know time is a great healer, its just been so hard without her, and even though we said when she starts to go down hill, if we thought she was in pain or showed signs of distress we would put her to sleep, it was so quick to happen and I wasnt ready, even though I knew it was coming and to do what was best for Tia was the right thing to do its just it so hard I know shes not coming back, just 5 more minutes I cant sleep without her, she's not here making all her wee noises in her sleep the yelping and barking and the feet going as she chases something in her dreams, her collar rattling, just 5 more minutes.:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  x x x she sounded a beautiful dog. R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh im sorry to hear about your girl,



R I P TIA,xxxxxxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so sorry for your loss.. she never be forgotten, she will be in your heart for ever


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss...
Looseing a precious one is so hard...try to stay strong in her memory..
Fight on in the knowlege that she loved you, your quirky ways and habbits...the way you used to hug her and squeeze her, tell her ypur secrets and hand out treats... the times you had together will be treasured for a lifetime...no one replacing your sweet angel...try to tell yourself she is pain free now, her spirit right beside you guiding you in every breath you take - every step you take, she is there for you.
Thanking you for freeing her from pain and sufference, allowing her to run free over rainbow bridge...as you said time will help you heal...but her memory will live in. Maybe one day, if you felt strong enough you could rescue in her memory - remember she would be there with you, helping you through each day...each trial you face...

RIP sweet little one.
May you now be free!!

Take care, i hope you find talking to members eases the pain you feel just now.
xXx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was nearly crying while reading your thread, I lost my lovely dog this year and I still say good morning to his photo every morning, it does get easier with time but my heart goes out to you. Sending you a big cyber hug x.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your very sad loss, run free little one at rainbow bridge bless.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - may she rest in peace, and run free.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

Reading your post I had a lump in my throat too, you wrote so beautifully and managed to capture the essence of Tia so well it almost feels like I knew her. I was reminded of how I felt when I lost my two dogs, it bought it all back and I have to tell you that even though its a cliche, it really does get better with time - or rather it becomes easier to cope with the grief.

One day you will start to remember with a small smile creeping in, and when the time is right for you you will feel as though you can feel happy that you had her with you and shared so much. Its harder for the children I know, but try and be gentle with yourself too, grieving is a proces you have to go through before you can heal, so accept how you are feeling is valid and take the time you need.

We are here if you want to chat about Tia and can hopefully help you though it, sending you lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

Tia is not gone - she is still with you in your memory and your thoughts

her spirit will stay with you and bring comfort to you when you remember her life with you, and the love you shared


----------



## micks birds (Feb 3, 2009)

tia will be runing with all her friends in heaven.she will always be in your heart and mind. she is looking over you and loves you too.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Im so so sorry to read about your loss you obviously loved her so much. 

I know that she will be waiting for you with that waggy tail and will forever be with you in your heart.

R.I.P Tia. xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
RIP Tia xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Tia, I bet she was a gorgeous dog, bernese are beautiful and labs are such good natured, what a perfect mix of beauty and personality she must have been!

be strong and remember the good times, Tia wouldn't want you to be sad 

we're all here to talk if ever you need to, I know it's an incredibly difficult time, but you did the right thing for her xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im so sorry fo ryour loss 

i still wrap jeffries ashes(in box thing) up at night so he doesnt get cold


you did the right thing

her spirit will always be with you 

RIP TIA

xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

That so sad!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Im really sorry you have lost Tia, cherish the good memores, I love Bernese, they are so beautiful.

Izzie


----------



## tracie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi so sorry to hear about your loss. I had to have my beloved boxer max put to sleep on friday 30th jan, so know exactly what you are going through.

Take care - it will hurt less in time (so I'm told anyway!)

Tracie


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

Look not where I was
For i am not there
My spirit is free
I am everywhere

In the air that you breath
In the sounds that you hear
Don't cry for me Mum
My spirit is near

I'll watch over you
From the other side
I'll be the one running
New friends by my side

Smile at my memory
Remember in your heart
This isn't the end
Its a brand new start

Please find comfort in these words as I did back in November when i lost my Old Faithfull Friend Tyson age 12


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yr post made me cry it was so touching , your little girl is running free at rainbow bridge rip little onexxxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending you a big cyber hug. Remember she will live forever - in your heart xx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------

